# ibs d and anxiety



## mannymiami (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, my name is manny and I have been suffer from ibs d for two years and just notice that my anxiety level was so bad that I had to stop working.when I had insurance I went to gas doctor and told me I had ibs d. He recommended a probiotic called align, soluable fiber, and zantac for heart burn. I got better but a lot of problems at drove my anxity level up. I went back to doctor but he did not understand so I went to shrink to talk about my anxiety and she wanted me to take antidepressent. So I am loooking for a doctor in south fl that understand anxiety and ibsd. Can anypne please recommend a doctor.


----------



## kathiepeterson (May 5, 2011)

im taking fish oil for both conditions. i cant remember when i started having anxiety but i'm pretty sure it started around the same time i was diagnosed with IBS.my mother got me a big bottle of omega 3 fish oil capsules from new zealand. they supposedly have the cleanest waters there. so yeah. so far i'm doing okay. i hope you find your solution soon!


----------

